# Win a Free Fishing Trip for 4 in Florida



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

Get Hooked on Pasco County! Win a trip for 4 and the chance to hook the fish of your dreams in the waters of Pasco County, Florida. Visit www.visitpasco.net to register for two (2) full days of fishing on a guided tour along with two (2) nights of accommodations in Port Richey, Florida.

Contest ends June 27, 2003 so enter now for your chance to win!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hope I win .


----------

